# Equipment for 33 Gallon Long Differnt from High?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

It measures 48" long... hehe
Hi all! I got a 33 Gallon Long.. very excited to set up.. wonder if the equipment I should get should be different since the tank is so long....?

I have a aqua clear 20-30, and a random hob filter... for 20g tanks wonder if I use 2.. would be ok..? or to just get a new filter all together..

How should lighting be done.. the top.. has like a split on the frames for two hoods..? any recommended hoods? Growing low-med plants..

I am also running DIY co2... thru air lining and diffuser.. do I need two bottles for a tank so long? following 2wpg rule, dosing dry ferts....

ty tips appreciated!! Click the image to open in full size.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump...

any recomendations for a heater.. or should I use two small ones. so confused.. don't seem like alot of people have a tank like this one...


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

For a 4' tank shallow tank, two small heaters(50watts) at either end would be a good idea. I've got a 29g tall and one 100watt heater at the lowest setting is already enough for a 22-23C range.

I would do the same for the filter or at least get a power head on the other side of the tank to move the water around.

Any fluorescent lights will be fine...
As for CO2/ferts, if you have enough flow in the tank, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

arc said:


> For a 4' tank shallow tank, two small heaters(50watts) at either end would be a good idea. I've got a 29g tall and one 100watt heater at the lowest setting is already enough for a 22-23C range.
> 
> I would do the same for the filter or at least get a power head on the other side of the tank to move the water around.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks... Wouldn't flow get rid of the co2? Or is that surface agitation im confusing with heh...


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as you have the water level high (above the filter output), the surface agitation should be minimized. The powerhead option should not create surface agitation.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would reccomend 2 heaters, less water = faster heat displacement. I asked a similar question a while back on another forum and someone gave me the mathimatical equation for figuring out heaters.

I'll post it here as soon as I find it.


----------

